# The Main Event; Mirror Finish/Shinearama Machine Polish&Wet Sanding Course 28/4/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Main Event; Mirror Finish/Shinearama Machine Polish&Wet Sanding Course 28/4/12.*

*The Machine Polishing and Wet Sanding Course of the Month!!!!!*

This course is suitable for Newbies. It is great for novices as removing sanding marks is a great education; if you can remove them you can certainly remove swirls!!!!!

Ok guys, after a great year doing different courses ranging from our Basics of Bling, DA Courses, Advanced Courses with Wet Sanding I am pleased to announce that Saturday 28th April 2012 will be the date for the next course. 
*
Objective for the day will be Orange Peel Removal by Wet Sanding both by hand and machine. The fiinish people want to achieve in their cars has moved up a level and wet sanding is really the only way forward, you will have a go from initial sand through the different papers to polishing out the finish and refining, this is definately a course not to miss.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £55 and includes coffee/tea and bacon butties plus sausage butties for lunch and black pud. If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*

Proper washing technique.

Claying and tar removal.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking and machine.

Removing sanding marks using both rotary and DA system to get the finish as flat as possible, the ultimate next stage in paint restoration.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then full payment required one week before course.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum pointrs, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

The Shinearama shop will be open throughout the day, and I believe Phil is planning a few specials for the day, plus if you need your alloys done have a word with Phil.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. Alexj
2. Garybmw320d
3. telephone booking
4. telephone booking
5. Matthew Davies
6. 
7. 
8.

Reserve
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

*Some pictures from the class we ran recently at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*Im a definite for that, last course on machine polishing with DA/Rotary was excellent, learnt a lot...Steve may not be glamorous but he knows his orange peel from his grapeskin ! Recommended, see you there*


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in, can I come to pay you in cash as I live in sale? I dont have a paypal account...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Garybmw320d said:


> I'm in, can I come to pay you in cash as I live in sale? I dont have a paypal account...


Course you can, I'm at Shiney Towers on Thursday or just drop it off in an envelope with my name on when your passing. Cheers Gary.


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Will do thanks and see you there


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

alexj said:


> *Im a definite for that, last course on machine polishing with DA/Rotary was excellent, learnt a lot...Steve may not be glamorous but he knows his orange peel from his grapeskin ! Recommended, see you there*


I am not glamerous, working in a body shop all those years makes your skin crinkley!!!!



Garybmw320d said:


> Will do thanks and see you there


Cheers gary looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a pic from the advanced sanding course taken outside my house.

Taken from the rear panel of a blue BMW.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers Gary, nice to have met you today. 

Hope you enjoyed the Merc I was doing, I think I was lucky with this one as the paint was quite soft.

See you on the 28th.

The course will be ran even with just the two of you, it is my passion and I love to share it.


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers steve was good to put a face to the name... The CLS Was cool great colour for detailing...what car have you got planned to use on the day, my new van needs a good seeing too?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Garybmw320d said:


> Cheers steve was good to put a face to the name... The CLS Was cool great colour for detailing...what car have you got planned to use on the day, my new van needs a good seeing too?


Hi Gary
The Merc got Cryatal Rocked and finished today, looked mighty fine.

Bring the van as we need new paint to try so a van would be awsome. Then a panel on my Beemer for wet sanding.

Will be a great day!!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A few places left if anyone wants to come along on Saturday. Bacon, sausage and black pub butties must be worth it!!!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice one look forward to it, as long as I can move

Put in a long shift today, nice results but

my back is goosed !


----------



## mnmc (May 26, 2011)

What would the start and finish time be roughly?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mnmc said:


> What would the start and finish time be roughly?


Start at 10 and finish 4ish. Your than welcome to come along.


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Hi Gary
> The Merc got Cryatal Rocked and finished today, looked mighty fine.
> 
> Bring the van as we need new paint to try so a van would be awsome. Then a panel on my Beemer for wet sanding.
> ...


Did I say say new :lol: I meant new to me it's a s reg in need of a little tlc..

See you in the morning looking forward to it!


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Great day learnt some new tricks  and had a blast on a spin doctor, think I will be getting one of those! 

Alex pm me about that DA mate,


----------



## mnmc (May 26, 2011)

Shame I couldn't make it, I really wanted to do this after messing up earlier in the week :/

@Gary, If you don't mind me asking, how did you find the spin doctor vs makita? I ask as I'm in two minds on either machine.


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

mnmc said:


> Shame I couldn't make it, I really wanted to do this after messing up earlier in the week :/
> 
> @Gary, If you don't mind me asking, how did you find the spin doctor vs makita? I ask as I'm in two minds on either machine.


No problem Tbh honest mate i found them both good to use, the spin doctor is lighter and smaller but feels not as well built compared to the makita so to me it boiled down to how much I was going to use it ? everyday use makita but if your not going to be using it everyday I'd go for the spin doctor as the final result is the same...

Hope this helps


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Alright guys,

Enjoyed the workshop today

Will be putting these new techniques into practice 

before the next one...enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## DezzaRS (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi chaps, its Matt here!

Thanks again to Steve for running the course yesterday, and thanks to Mark for the great deal he sorted me out with at the end of the day!

I was looking forward to getting stuck in with my spin doctor today but with having no garage, the rain has put me off a little lol.

Here's a pic of the goodies I came away with;










Matt


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello mate, only just joined today and JUST missed this! 

Are you planning on doing any more in the coming months? Got a DA and would prefer a bit of training before tackling the motor.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Steve and all at shinearama, really enjoyed the day and learnt a great deal. Can't wait for the weather to change now so i can put my new skills to use and get some polishing dust on the makita !!
Looking forward to the advanced wet sanding now and going to the next level

Des


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Des 

Good to meet you and your mate yesterday, 

hope to see you on the next wet sanding day in May

Alex


----------

